# looking for hub centric rings for Alessio rims



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi I have 16x7.5 et35 4x100 Alessio Sports.

I need to source some Hub Centric Rings for the center bore. Alessio is out of business.

Does anyone know of a place that has the widest selection of rings?

thanks


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

If there isn't any stamping on the back of the wheel and if you can't find any information on the internet, your best bet is to just to get a caliper and measure.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah theres no info on the wheel, and I tried to use my digital caliper but its too long, so I used two pieces of thick paper across the diameter and measured that with the caliper. Thats how I came up with a few readings. I thought I wouldnt need to go buy a shorter caliper, but looks like I gotta. Local tire stores are no help.

Do you know where I can get some rings once I get the measurements?


----------



## carlashaffer2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats how I came up with a few readings.
http://www.********.com/xiaowang1.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang16.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang17.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang15.jpg
http://www.********.com/xiaowang18.jpg


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Use a 12 inch ruler with mm gradations. It's that simple. Then go to Amazon.com. Gorilla Automotive makes a ton of rings in all different sizes.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_s...ive&keywords=hub+rings&ie=UTF8&qid=1356062315


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

well a 12" ruler is longer than my digital caliper, and its not possible to use it inside the rim to measure. The center bore holes are chamfered so a ruler is going to be so inaccurate that its not worth the headache. 

I found some rings on ebay, a random auction where someone midwest was selling a set. They're 69mm OD and 57.1 ID, so I'm not sure they will fit, being 0.1mm difference. 

I'll check out Adaptec just to make sure anyways....


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

You do know that you don't have to measure from the end of the ruler, right? Stick the ruler in the wheel and count how many mm the bore is.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah, and if the ruler is too long I can cut it down ect etc. But like I mentioned above, the center bore is chamfered; meaning that the hole where the ruler would sit is actually larger than the ring size,  and so, even with a steady hand, good focus on reading the stick, most rulers are not accurate enough to give within .1mm readings. So I'll opt not to take the time, but rather find/get a smaller caliper. They're around so I;ll source one. The reason I want to make this reading so accurate is because there is little information about Alessio hub center bores. I did find some forums, but some say 69.1mm, others say 73mm, and so on. So it makes me wonder if all Alessio rims are different (ex, 15x8 is 66.1mm, 16x8 is 69.1, 17x8 is 73mm, and so on). The ruler just wont be accurate enough.

Now, all that said, I did find some obscure website from Russia that has a list of Alessio wheels and the offsets. My size was not listed on my model wheel, but perhaps its because there are no 4x100 cars that need a ET35 16x7.5....

But with this information I found a set of rings on ebay, 69mm OD and 57.1mm ID. I;m hoping that the .1mm isnt a factor, or if the ring size was merely rounded down. I suppose I could use metal tape (.1mm thick) to make up the diifference and keep it centered.....

thanks for your help :beer:





OddJobb said:


> You do know that you don't have to measure from the end of the ruler, right? Stick the ruler in the wheel and count how many mm the bore is.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

most likely 73


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

OddJobb said:


> You do know that you don't have to measure from the end of the ruler, right? Stick the ruler in the wheel and count how many mm the bore is.


please tell me how sticking the ruler in the centerbore will measure the diameter...? Maybe if it was across it, but not in it...


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

87vr6 said:


> please tell me how sticking the ruler in the centerbore will measure the diameter...? Maybe if it was across it, but not in it...


You don't stick the ruler in the bore. You simply place it horizontal in the back side of the wheel and line the center bore up with some arbitrary marking on the ruler. A 12" ruler will fit inside a 16" wheel, which is the point I was trying to make. You may have to measure from the 11cm mark or something instead of th 0cm mark for example; but you can still measure.


----------



## BronxCarGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

*hub rings*

get some plumbers putty and mold it to the size of the hole pull it out and then measure it. this is how a plumber does it


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

ruler = not accurate to the .1mm. Period.
Pllumbers putty = good idea bro. Then I would be able to mic it. 

Unfortunately, but very fortunately, I found some rings on ebay last week and ordered them. They were 69mm. I hoped that they were rounded down to 69 and would not be loose. I got them saturday and fitted them, and they were perfect! 

So JettaGT8V80, your post about them most likely being 73 was WAAAY off, and not helpful. What if someone went with your advice (ie, stab in the dark) and bought a set? Sure its their problem, but please remember that what ever you post should be Known Fact, not speculation. Thanks for tryin tho.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

ds1919 said:


> So JettaGT8V80, your post about them most likely being 73 was WAAAY off, and not helpful. What if someone went with your advice (ie, stab in the dark) and bought a set? Sure its their problem,


then like you said, it would be their own dumbass fault. this is the internet;not everything will be correct. instead of relying on OTHER people to tell you something, maybe you should fact check for yourself.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

87vr6 said:


> then like you said, it would be their own dumbass fault. this is the internet;not everything will be correct. instead of relying on OTHER people to tell you something, maybe you should fact check for yourself.


right you are 87, this is the internet, and suggestions must be taken with caution. However, dont you think there is enough misinformation already? Dont you think it would be helpful to let another fellow texer to be careful of how they go about trying to help another dubhead? 

This forum is intended for helping others, and it can be very useful, but becomes much less valuable when misinformation becomes abundant. Sure, its our own fault if we blindly take someone elses advice without researching, I agree. But hey, why not keep the site more useful with better information? Dont you think?


----------

